# Need a Cabinet and PSU for the following specs



## Risspartan117 (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new here and this is actually my first thread, so ignore any noobness in my questions.
I'm building a new PC. I've decided on most of the specs, but as the title suggests, I'm doubting the cabinet and PSU that I've finalized.

My confirmed specs are-

AMD FX 8350

Sapphire AMD/ATI VAPOR-X HD 7950 OC 3 GB GDDR5 Graphic card

ASUS MOTHERBOARD M5A97 EVO R2.0

WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)

Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner Internal Optical Drive (Black)


I had NZXT Lexa S in mind, but maybe HD 7950 won't fit into it. Also, I'm looking into "Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU". Are they okay as per the specs? If not, do suggest some nice alternatives at around the same price. Plz attend to my questions soon. Thanks!


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

choice of PSU is good and get CORSAIR 400R by paying 500-700 bucks extra .. absolutely worth it.


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> choice of PSU is good and get CORSAIR 400R by paying 500-700 bucks extra .. absolutely worth it.



Okay, that's good. Well, is it true that Lexa S is gonna be small for 7950? I kinda liked that cabinet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 28, 2013)

If you like Lexa S that much, buy it! Don't regret later like many who bought the case because they kinda liked it. Lexa is a case that was made in 2009. It doesn't even have USB 3.0 ports. Specs wise even the older Lian Li k6x series looks a lot better choice.

Eventually you'll get bored of looks so all that matters are the functionality. Remember, you're paying for something that will be be with you for a long time, possible even house minor upgrades from time to time. 

400R gets me vote.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2013)

+1 to 400R


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2013)

+1 for corsair 400r, best cabby
for psu seasonic is very good brand go for it.


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 28, 2013)

Okay then, I'll go for the Corsair 400R. 
Is 520W PSU gonna be enough?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 28, 2013)

Risspartan117 said:


> Okay then, I'll go for the Corsair 400R.
> Is 520W PSU gonna be enough?


You can use this calculator for minimum PSU wattage requirement. extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Risspartan117 (May 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can use this calculator for minimum PSU wattage requirement. extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp



Thanks!


----------



## deadcode00 (May 28, 2013)

Corsair  400r rocks...  Go for it..  I'll buy it soon as well


----------

